# Jack Wilshere



## Dumbaghi (19 Febbraio 2013)

Penso che lo conosciamo tutti, stasera mi ha impressionato un casino, che giocatore meraviglioso sta diventando ?


----------



## admin (19 Febbraio 2013)

E' un bel giocatore. Se vuole crescere, deve lasciare quella squadretta il prima possibile.


----------



## sheva90 (19 Febbraio 2013)

Davvero molto, molto forte.


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' un bel giocatore. Se vuole crescere, deve lasciare quella squadretta il prima possibile.



Beh, qui c'è posto


----------



## juventino (20 Febbraio 2013)

Spero per lui che vada via il prima possibile dallo ScArsenal.


----------



## Jino (20 Febbraio 2013)

Un grave infortunio l'ha un pò bloccato, ma ha talento da vendere. Concordo che se vuole diventare qualcuno non può rimanere anni nell'Arsenal.


----------



## 2515 (20 Febbraio 2013)

segua l'esempio di van persie


----------



## prebozzio (20 Febbraio 2013)

Temo sarà penalizzato dalla propensione agli infortuni. In quel ruolo ne piglia e ne dà...


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Febbraio 2013)

In Inghilterra scrivono che se l'Arsenal non si qualifica per la Champions Jack se ne va.


----------



## pennyhill (21 Febbraio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> In Inghilterra scrivono che se l'Arsenal non si qualifica per la Champions Jack se ne va.



City.


----------



## Jino (21 Febbraio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> In Inghilterra scrivono che se l'Arsenal non si qualifica per la Champions Jack se ne va.



Può essere, ma di sicuro non sarebbe un calciatore destinato al calcio italiano.


----------

